# A few questions about my 1st BIG craft show



## lulubelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I am doing a large craft fair in the beginning of October....at least I consider it big.  It's a one day event and is supposed to draw approximately 40,000 people.  I've been to it many times and it is always packed...very little room to move around because there are so many people.  

I will only have 2 smallish craft fairs under my belt by then and I'm really at a loss as to how much product I need to make for a fair like this one.  At this point I'll be selling Soaps (m & p), scrubs, and whipped body butters.

Any words of wisdom??


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the main focus of the event? Is it shopping? Music festival? Carnival?


----------



## lulubelle (Sep 9, 2010)

It would be shopping. The main focus, I would say, is the craft vendors.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 15, 2010)

how did it go? well I hope. details!


----------



## lulubelle (Nov 17, 2010)

It was great!  Thanks for inquiring   It was the Warwick Applefest, if anyone is familiar with craft shows in New York.  I ended up in a great spot and we had great weather so I ended up being pretty busy...definitely worth it.  Craft shows this past year have been a great learning experience and so much fun!! (especially when my soaps sell)  I love interacting with customers and other vendors....just one more small one before christmas and then I won't do another till spring.  I want to spend all my time this winter working on products...I've taken a little break & can't wait to get makin' again!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 23, 2010)

did you sell out?


----------



## lulubelle (Nov 29, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> did you sell out?


no, no, no...lol! I wish   But had a nice steady day...I'm doing a holiday show at a local high school next weekend & I'm interested to see how it goes...will let you know


----------

